# My Mac brushes are loosening up



## BloopBloop (Mar 6, 2009)

So im checkin out my brushes and ive noticed that the metal part of my 222, 226, and 187 babies are loose. i feel a slight wiggle. the 187 i use a lot, but i dont use it for foundation or anything heavy, just a light dusting of blush. as for my 222, i use the 217 and 224 WAY more and theyre still like new. 

is this happening with any of you guys? my babies are all a couple months old max. i mean ive got gorilla glue just in case, but can u blame me for being worried? did i do something wrong?


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 6, 2009)

How exactly are you washing them, and most importantly, do you lay them flat to dry rather than upright in a container/glass?

If water is able to seep down into the ferrule it can warp the wood and they'll loosen up like how you're describing.


----------



## macnoob85 (Mar 6, 2009)

also, the alcohol in brush cleaners can loosen the glue as well. So use it sparingly and also (as said above) lay them flat after you spray so the alcohol does not seep down.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 6, 2009)

yah i would agree that they got wet...hmm i wonder if you could use a bit of like tacky glue or something...       i mean i don't know  I dont want you to ruin your brushes because of me but thats what I would try I guess.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 6, 2009)

they always dry flat. i use a 1:1 ratio of the mac cleanser and water in a spray bottle. and wash my brushes face down and swirl them on my hand. URGH! this sucks so bad! i never even washed my 226! *devil eyes*

ill try to spray less i suppose?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 6, 2009)

Is your house hot/humid? do you store your brushes in the bathroom?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 6, 2009)

Same thing happened with my 182.


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mac brushes are under a guarantee and I believe they can get exchanged if they r not upto the quality. Also wen u wash them, it is important that u dont let any water get onto the part where its now loose (I dnt know wat its called)


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 10, 2009)

I've have this happen to me as well, I took only 2 days for the barrel and brush to completely fall off, as explained by other MACites, sometimes they're made wrong, but MAC will exchange it.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_Mac brushes are under a guarantee and I believe they can get exchanged if they r not upto the quality. Also wen u wash them, it is important that u dont let any water get onto the part where its now loose (I dnt know wat its called)_

 
how long are they guarenteed for?


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 10, 2009)

^ good question!! and anyone here still use their brush even though its loose?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_Mac brushes are under a guarantee and I believe they can get exchanged if they r not upto the quality. Also wen u wash them, it is important that u dont let any water get onto the part where its now loose (I dnt know wat its called)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_how long are they guarenteed for?_

 
mac brushes are not under a guarantee!  none whatsoever!  if you've got multiple brushes coming loose then its gotta be something you're doing.  if one came loose, then the artist can take a look at it and _*possibly*_ exchange it.  but if you've got more than one, then you're prolly getting the ferrule wet (by accident), when you're cleaning it.  or you're storing them where its too humid.

some of mine at home and at counter are a bit loose and its just from age or how you're using it (too much force when applying or cleaning), and i still use em just fine.  just be a bit more gentle with how you use and clean them.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for clearing that out. i think its largely due to the way i handle them.. im pretty rough when cleaning things x_x


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 10, 2009)

Ahhhhh, everything loosens up with age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try the Wet Ones Antibacterial wipes (red lid) Its really gentle on brushes, cleans them well, love that they are antibacterial, & they dry right away.


----------

